# Anyone still interested in the Les Poochs?



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I got all the prices and the flat rate shipping prices. We need to order at least 24 to get this pricing (it is a great savings). Who is still interested and how do we go about this? I would be glad to order them on my credit card and ship them out but need to get the money in first and make sure we have 24 orders. The poodle brush will not be available until later in the year.
Les Poochs bushes (minimum order 24)

Pooch Wide Pro Purple $35.95
Pooch Wide Pro Green $35.95
Pooch PRO brush (small Green or Purple)	$28.95
Emergency Matt-zapper $31.95
Emergency Matt-zapper Wide $41.95
Pooch Finishing brush (gold or silver***)	$31.95
Pooch Finishing Wide (gold or silver) $41.95 

** Gold is soft finishing and Silver is firm finishing


I can get flat rate shipping (per order) for:

US $ 4.95
Canada $11.45
All other countries $13.45


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I got all the prices and the flat rate shipping prices. We need to order at least 24 to get this pricing (it is a great savings). Who is still interested and how do we go about this? I would be glad to order them on my credit card and ship them out but need to get the money in first and make sure we have 24 orders. The poodle brush will not be available until later in the year.
> Les Poochs bushes (minimum order 24)
> 
> Pooch Wide Pro Purple $35.95
> ...



Im apologize to the people in my Les poochs thread I am too busy to deal with the GB now so Oodle you can take over now lol 

I might want one but not sure money is tight !


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm interested, but unsure of what I would need for my mini? My husband will probably say "Why do you need ANOTHER brush?" :lol:


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Im apologize to the people in my Les poochs thread I am too busy to deal with the GB now so Oodle you can take over now lol
> 
> I might want one but not sure money is tight !


I hope I did not offend you, I thought the case may be that you did not have the time.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

*tina* said:


> I'm interested, but unsure of what I would need for my mini? My husband will probably say "Why do you need ANOTHER brush?" :lol:


I would say the green wide, I have the green and purple and find myself using the green all the time. I also have the green single and barely ever pick it up (I even prefer the wide even on the toys). I bought my friend who has cockers the green wide and she loves it, says she will never use another brush.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have at least one of every brush and I hardly ever use my purple, green, or the zapper. I keep them in my drawer and pull them out for heavy coated breeds like shephards, collies, chows, etc. 

I ONLY use the gold or silver on poodles. The wide on dogs weighing 40lbs or more and the narrow on small dogs or tangled/matted areas. I HIGHLY recommend the silver for poodles. The gold is better for softer, lighter weight coats, like maltese or shih tzu's. Spend a little bit more and get the RIGHT brush for the right coat. 

The reason I don't care for the green and purple is because they seem to HARSH for poo coat. The pins/wires are much coarser and tend to (IMHO) break more coat (on the delicate coated breeds). 

Again, these are just my professional opinions


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Captain has very dense, super curly hair. So a silver brush would be good?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

*tina* said:


> Captain has very dense, super curly hair. So a silver brush would be good?


If I were grooming him, that's what I would use on him.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I am interested in the silver then I am in Canada so we are looking at just over 42 then right?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll also get the silver. Let me know when you have enough people


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

I would be interested in the silver and possibly the gold? let me know...


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> I am interested in the silver then I am in Canada so we are looking at just over 42 then right?


The Silver Single would be 31.95 plus 11.45 shipping, total $43.40. I will let you know if we get enough orders. Right now it does not look like it.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

I am in for the wide silver.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I am in for a couple brushes too if you have enough orders.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> I am in for a couple brushes too if you have enough orders.


We only have 7-8 so far and need 24 to get that pricing.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> We only have 7-8 so far and need 24 to get that pricing.


interested in getting a silver brush, but how would payment work? is 1 brush considered 1 order? so shipping would be $4.95 for each brush? (sorry, I'm inexperienced w/ group buys..)


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

They are charging me $24.-28.00 to ship the entire order to my house (I am absorbing this cost) and it will cost me $4.95 per order (flat rate shipping US Postal) to ship them. As of now we are nowhere near the amount we need to get tht price, I am hopefull more people will order as the finishing brush is $72.00 if I only order myself one (it is $41.95 if we buy as a group).


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh, and I could probably get a couple brushes in the flat rate box so you would not have to pay extra shipping for 2.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

I really hope we can get enough people to order! If we do, I will order two brushes. I tried the green brush out at the self dog wash and it is the best brush I have used. They only had the green one so I don't know about the silver, but I will take the advice above and try the silver. 

Come on everyone, this is a great deal. Let's try to get 24 brushes on order! Imagine how beautiful your pup will look! :beauty:


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I have the green and the purple wide, I love the green but want to get the finishing brushes (I never tried them but have heard wonderful things).


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Pooch Finishing Wide (gold) $41.95
> US $ 4.95


+1 please


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I would like 2 brushes....silver in both sizes please


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*oops*



Cameo said:


> I have at least one of every brush and I hardly ever use my purple, green, or the zapper. I keep them in my drawer and pull them out for heavy coated breeds like shephards, collies, chows, etc.
> 
> I ONLY use the gold or silver on poodles. The wide on dogs weighing 40lbs or more and the narrow on small dogs or tangled/matted areas. I HIGHLY recommend the silver for poodles. The gold is better for softer, lighter weight coats, like maltese or shih tzu's. Spend a little bit more and get the RIGHT brush for the right coat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

We have about 14, ten more to go!


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd like some advice on brushes. We'll be keeping our standard in a shorter coat (w/ same length all over). I'm thinking of going with the green brush. 
Would the green brush be sufficient? However, many of you are recommending the silver. 
Which brush is the PetEdge teal a "match" to (that is what had originally been recommended to us to use? 
As you can see I am confused. Can only afford to get one of these brushes at present.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*??*

What's the difference between the finishing brushes (silver and gold) and the purple slicker ( which I already have)? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

We are still interested in getting (1) brush. I would like advice as to which brush would be best for our two standards: a soft coated red and a brown who may also retain a softer coat (now 10 mos.). We keep both dogs in longer cuts and both have full tails and top knots. They are not cut for show, however.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

I would like to get 1 Pooch Finishing brush ( silver ) $31.95


----------



## joannev71 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would like 2 but might be talked into a couple more if you get close, Thanks


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I got all the prices and the flat rate shipping prices. We need to order at least 24 to get this pricing (it is a great savings). Who is still interested and how do we go about this? I would be glad to order them on my credit card and ship them out but need to get the money in first and make sure we have 24 orders. The poodle brush will not be available until later in the year.


Is the poodle brush the gold/silver brushes? (Didn't see them on the Les Poochs website..so assuming they are not available yet) Do you know approx when the will become available? 

How would we pay you? Wire?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Once we have 24 brushes ordered, I will post my address. You can mail a check (including shipping) I will order the brushes and mail them to you as soon as I receive them from Les Poochs.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

meehkim said:


> Is the poodle brush the gold/silver brushes? (Didn't see them on the Les Poochs website..so assuming they are not available yet) Do you know approx when the will become available?
> 
> I spoke with Ariel, and she has no idea when the Poodle brushes will be available, she is hoping later this year. The gold and silver are finishing brushes, I have never used them but other people seem to love them.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

bump bump!!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> meehkim said:
> 
> 
> > Is the poodle brush the gold/silver brushes? (Didn't see them on the Les Poochs website..so assuming they are not available yet) Do you know approx when the will become available?
> ...


----------



## American Cocker Gal (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi everyone! I joined just to try and get in on this deal!
Hopefully you will let me in, even though I am a cocker owner! :beauty:

I need 

2- Lime Green
2- Red Mat Zapper


There is a possibility that I would need 2 more lime green ones, but I need to send some e-mails. Hope my order puts you guys over the top!!!

Susan


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

if y'all need a brush or two to get to 24, let me know, I'll throw in an order. I don't really NEED more, but hey, what's a couple more  Not like they won't get used, lol


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lincoln Love said:


> What's the difference between the finishing brushes (silver and gold) and the purple slicker ( which I already have)? Thanks for your help!!


Lincoln, 

there's a HUGE difference! 

Wish I had my brushes and camera, but I'll try to explain it.

Purple - the wires (pins) are larger in diameter and farther apart. It is also a stiffer (firmer) brush with less flex (stiffer spine). I find this brush doesn't do as good a job at brushing/dematting and tends to break more coat. I find this brush better with heavy/double coated breeds, like German Shepherds, Golden Retrievers, Collies, etc. Their coats are a bit more sturdy and able to take a bit more abuse.

Silver - very fine wires and many of them (double the amount of the purple at least). more flexible spine which allows for gentler brushing, yet very effective at removing matting without destroying coat. I'd have (and DO) one of the each of the silver brushes for a S'poo and a single would be fine for a mini or a toy.

If I could only buy ONE brush, it would be the Silver single.

If I can, I'll snap some pics of the differences


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

We have 21, just need a few more.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Is there a webpage with all the brushes on it? I do not see the silver or gold on the Les Poochs website. Are they available yet? 
I would be interested in 2 brushes (the wide green & wide silver).

(I had already said I was interested in the green in a pm -- so add one more to the list.)


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i am going to start taking grooming lessons in a couple of weeks and have no idea what i will be needing. guess i should wait until i get started? unless there are absolutes that every groomer needs. i'm will to take advice....


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi, I would be interested in the silver.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

OJPM.
I would like to add a silver single to my order, so now I am ordering a silver single and a silver wide.

Thanks for organizing!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd like to change my order to a gold regular  Thanks OJPM!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

We now have enough (I will order 3 for myself) if everyone still wants them. This is what I have: Mandycasey's mom silver ?size, Tina silver ?size, Raena silver ?size, underpantsgnome silver wide & silver single, Kala Mama ?, Meehkim gold wide, Sparkles and Spunk gold wide, Buck silver wide & silver single, Pudel luv ?, Evik silver single,Joannev71 2 brushes need size and color, American Cocker Gal 2 green ?size and 2 matt zapper, Searcher green wide and silver wide, Puppy Love 1 silver ?size, marywillow 2 single matt zapper. Can everyone please email me at [email protected] and confirm your order and size along with name and address. If Everyone is still in and I have all the emails by the 14th, I will email you the total with shipping and then give everyone another week to get me their checks or money orders. I will then place the order with Les Poochs, have all the boxes addressed so once I have them I can mail them out the same day. I hope this works as I too would like the brushes at this savings. Thanks, Kathy O'Day aka oodlejpoodle's mom (the best job I have).


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I just came across this thread and was wondering if you would do paypal for the payment if I included the 3% seller fee on my end?

thanks


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

No I am not a store or seller, I am just doing this trying to save people money on a group buy. Christine is going to call Les Poochs to see if we can get them to ship directly. Right now it is on hold until I hear back from her.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone who ordered that did not receive an email from me, please contact me @[email protected]

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, 
Marie from Les Poochs called me this evening and let me know that 6 people of our seventeen have still not called or faxed in their order. Les Poochs is holding up the shipping on everyone’s until the remaining six people call. If you have not placed your order, please do it as soon as possible as I have some very curly poo’s and am dying to try my new brushes.
If you just changed your mind, please be kind enough to let me know.
Thanks for your cooperation, 
Kathy


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

If you need another order I would love to get a:
Pooch Finishing brush (*gold*) $31.95


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Mumsy said:


> If you need another order I would love to get a:
> Pooch Finishing brush (*gold*) $31.95


Thanks Mumsy, you would really be helping us out. I sent you a PM with the details, If you could please call today it would be much appreciated.

OJPM


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

sorry i have been out of it for the past week, what number do we need to call and ill get my order in today


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Raena said:


> sorry i have been out of it for the past week, what number do we need to call and ill get my order in today


Thanks Raena, I sent you a PM with the information. If you could call today it would be appreciated.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats: I want to give OJPM a HUGE round of applause and a heartfelt THANK YOU for all her hard work and organization to make this thing happen!! 

I is NOT easy coordinating orders and payments from a bunch of people all over the country and trying to please everyone - IMO, she's gone above and beyond the call by negotiating this deal!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! :hug:

ps if there are any other members who have ordered and not paid, please so so as soon as possible because I'd like to get my brushes too - and as OJPM mentioned; if you simply changed your mind and don't want your order anymore, LET HER KNOW as soon as possible so she can cancel those orders and adjust quantities if necessary (I'd get another one if you'd need it for the 24 total!) so the rest of us can get our stuff!! Many Thanks!!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you so much!! I left a message for Marie.



Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Thanks Mumsy, you would really be helping us out. I sent you a PM with the details, If you could please call today it would be much appreciated.
> 
> OJPM


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: I want to give OJPM a HUGE round of applause and a heartfelt THANK YOU for all her hard work and organization to make this thing happen!!
> 
> I is NOT easy coordinating orders and payments from a bunch of people all over the country and trying to please everyone - IMO, she's gone above and beyond the call by negotiating this deal!
> 
> ...


Thanks Plum, this venture has had me pulling my hair out....nice to know I am appreciated. I work for a swimming pool contractor and this is our busiest time of the season. I will be very happy when we all have our new brushes.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> :congrats: :congrats: :congrats: I want to give OJPM a HUGE round of applause and a heartfelt THANK YOU for all her hard work and organization to make this thing happen!!
> 
> I is NOT easy coordinating orders and payments from a bunch of people all over the country and trying to please everyone - IMO, she's gone above and beyond the call by negotiating this deal!
> 
> ...


Ditto! OJPM, you're the best!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Marie at Les Poochs, the order will be closed at 12:00 pm Eastern time on Monday the 19th of April. Our orders will ship on Tuesday the 20th; they will take 2-3 days on the East Coast and up to a week on the West Coast.

Marie needs someone name Cashen??? who called today (and left a message)to call her back as the full phone number did not come through.

Thanks guys, let me know how you like them.

Kathy – Oodle J. Poodle’s mom.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ I was getting ready to post the same thing. LOL

Thanks again Kathy!!!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I remembered to call early enough for the time difference this morning, and I got Kathy's email to call back since my message was cut off, so I'm finished. Sorry I always forget about time difference when calling back to the east coast.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Ditto the kudos to OJPM!!!!! Can't thank you enough!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Just got my Gold brush:cheer2: ...getting ready to try it out!:dog:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm hoping mine will come before the weekend (it's being delivered to my office so if it comes on Saturday, I won't get it until Monday!) It's nice to know the brushes are coming and I want to repeat my sincere "THANK YOU" to OJPM!! This couldn't have been an easy task, but you are a superstar!!! :star: Thanks again! :hug:


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

YES, thank you OJPM!!:flowers:


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

AHHH I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Hopefully mine will be here soon! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

I finally got in touch with Marie and ended up ordering extras.. They'll make great gifts.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

I got my silver one and love it :smile-big:. Marie is very nice, I ordered more stuff and I love their Les Poochs fragrance. Thank you so much OJPM :hail:


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Marie told me the East Coast would have their orders in 1-2 days, the West Coast 5-7 days and everyone else somewhere in the middle. I hope you all enjoy........I love getting new grooming supplies:beauty: Let me know how you like them....Next group order CC products, I am hoping somone else can do this one and let me participate.


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunatly I missed out on this great deal since I just joined the forum. I'd like to invest in one of the brushes for my Standard puppy. Once everyone has had a chance to try out their new brushes can you recommend a color to go with? Sounds like a lot of you got the silver and want to make sure I get the right one. I would like to start investing in quality products for my puppy now, as it will save me money in the long run starting off with the best products. If you guys decide to do another order let me know, since otherwise it will cost me quite a bit more.

Thanks!!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Mumsy said:


> Just got my Gold brush:cheer2: ...getting ready to try it out!:dog:


awesome! you already got it?!?! whoray! I can't wait to get mine then!!!!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Marie told me the East Coast would have their orders in 1-2 days, the West Coast 5-7 days and everyone else somewhere in the middle. I hope you all enjoy........I love getting new grooming supplies:beauty: Let me know how you like them....Next group order CC products, I am hoping somone else can do this one and let me participate.


CC please!!! Do you have to be a groomer in order to do group buys with these grooming supplies companies??


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Are they coming in the mail or UPS?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

They were shipped (from NY) UPS, mine came in one day (Connecticut). Have any others received theirs yet???


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

i got mine today!!! whoray!! and yes- it came UPS
:dancing::bounce::whoo:
its awesome! i tested it out on Fallie (she just had a bath last night) its AWESOME the gold wide is amazing!!!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine came via UPS.



*tina* said:


> Are they coming in the mail or UPS?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

:crying::sad::hurt: I did not get mine today, which means they'll try to deliver the package tomorrow and no one will be here until Monday... Sigh... Oh well... At least I can look forward to a fun prezzie on Monday!! :cheer2:


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> :crying::sad::hurt: I did not get mine today, which means they'll try to deliver the package tomorrow and no one will be here until Monday... Sigh... Oh well... At least I can look forward to a fun prezzie on Monday!!
> 
> Sorry Plum, I know how it is when you are expecting new grooming products in the mail........I ordered crown royal #3 today from Cherrybrook and will be awaiting my delivery for sometime next week.:grouphug:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom;86884I ordered crown royal #3 today from Cherrybrook and will be awaiting my delivery for sometime next week.:grouphug:[/QUOTE said:


> Isn't Crown Royal a brand of whisky??? I didn't know Cherrybrook supplied THAT sort of grooming supplies! :lol: Enjoy!! :grouphug:


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Isn't Crown Royal a brand of whisky??? I didn't know Cherrybrook supplied THAT sort of grooming supplies! :lol: Enjoy!! :grouphug:


I forgot the E, must be drunk already! Crown Royale, sorry!


----------



## American Cocker Gal (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow...I just set down and used these brushes and they are amazing!
Thanks everyone for letting me join in on your bargin quest!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

American Cocker Gal said:


> Wow...I just set down and used these brushes and they are amazing!
> Thanks everyone for letting me join in on your bargin quest!


What color did you get (my spread sheet is at work)? I use the green on my friend's cockers and love it.


----------



## American Cocker Gal (Mar 28, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> What color did you get (my spread sheet is at work)? I use the green on my friend's cockers and love it.


Yes....the green one. I ordered a single purple for the legs, but got a double green instead. I'll have to call and exchange it!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

*Wow*

WOOOOOWWW. Just got the brush 45 minutes ago, and it is seriously unbelievable!! Wish I had gotten a double instead for my mini, and ordered a few extra too!!! These brushes are worth every penny! Do you think Marie would take extra orders?? :fish:


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry Meehkim, the order has already been closed out.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

It came, it came! And here I am at work and poochie is at home. So I tried it on myself! I got the silver wide. It feels pretty darn good to me; I know Jackson is just going to love it. I'll be going home for lunch!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I hate living in the middle of the ocean! I keep stalking the UPS guy when he comes through our neighborhood. I got all excited because he pulled onto our street, drove right up to my house and then went to the next building over!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

*tina* said:


> I hate living in the middle of the ocean!


Ooooh, WAAAH!!! You live in PARADISE!! :lol: I think I'd sacrifice a few days of delivery time if *I* could live in Hawaii!! ound: Be patient... it's coming (and it will be FABULOUS when you get it!!) I got mine yesterday and I really, really can tell the difference from other slickers - I love it!!

I also want to get a good pin brush and I've been looking at the Chris Christensen ones, but I don't know if the fusion or the wooden pins would be better - does anyone have a "consumer report" on CC pin brushes??


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, I just love it. And so do all of the dogs. Definitely worth every penny. 

When I got home Jackson's legs were in dreadlocks because he had gone wading this morning just as I was leaving for work. They fluffed up beautifully and painlessly and I would show you a picture but I went out to the car to get the camera and came back to see the little darling splashing about, up to his chest in the pool! :doh:As you look at these pictures imagine the leg hair as fluffy and matt free as the topknot!


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Mine just came today!


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

meehkim said:


> WOOOOOWWW. Just got the brush 45 minutes ago, and it is seriously unbelievable!! Wish I had gotten a double instead for my mini, and ordered a few extra too!!! These brushes are worth every penny! Do you think Marie would take extra orders?? :fish:


Call Marie and ask her if you can order more with the discounted price. They are generally very good at doing this or splitting orders. It never hurts to call and ask.

Mary


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> I also want to get a good pin brush and I've been looking at the Chris Christensen ones, but I don't know if the fusion or the wooden pins would be better - does anyone have a "consumer report" on CC pin brushes??


I have had the Chris Christiansen pin brushes and though they are VERY good, I was told Maden pin brushes are even better--


Here is where you can see them...

Laineeltd -- Search results

Or just the color coordinated canine and click on pin brushes.

I ordered the one with the long tines, as I have one in show coat and another often used for creative so grows coat, too.
Karen


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

It is FANTASTIC! Instead of squirming and trying to get away and off the table, he stood there like a perfect gentleman! He looks very handsome to boot! Totally worth the money!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Now that you all have the great brushes, don't throw them in the drawer with all the other tools....get this nice holder for all your brushes and this banner/flag for your wall. Can you tell I love Les Pooch?


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I missed out oun the order, but I contacted Marie and got one anyway. Let's say.......I LOVE ITT!!!!

But I have one question, what is the best way to get the hair out of the brush. I don't want to damage it.


thanks


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

aprhj said:


> I missed out oun the order, but I contacted Marie and got one anyway. Let's say.......I LOVE ITT!!!!
> 
> But I have one question, what is the best way to get the hair out of the brush. I don't want to damage it.
> 
> ...


I have a Comb w/Rotating Teeth (or any comb), you can comb the brush. Starting at the top of the brush, comb the hair out. One pass will do it.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I love mine ! I got two and man are they awesome ! Thanks so much for doing this I know it was time consuming Marie was a living doll to deal with. WE talked WAAY too long and basically formed a friendship, I am sincerely thinking of carrying these brushed.. How much is that holder? I love it ? It is probably in my catalogue...Again sincere thatnks....


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I think my holder was $39. My husband was sqwaking how he could make me one out of wood for about $2 total. I didn't want the stupid home-made amish looking one. I like this one. My banner was $75...but the point is "if its what I want, and I pay for it, then don't tell me you can make it for dirt cheap." My grooming is not cheap, my products arent cheap. Those brushes that I have probably come to about $300. I bought their finishing comb for something like $58 or maybe it was $85. I think it came to $90 with shipping so it must have been $85


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

OH. MY. GOD! I *LOVE* you Kathy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously! I'm here at work having a slightly 'meh' day, and a strange parcel arrives, I see it's been through customs which means it's from overseas, yup, it's from America. Wow! Who??? WHAT??? It says 'brush' on it for customs... hmmm.

OMG OMG OMG! It's one of the les pooch, wide silvers! OMG! I'm in tears! I've wanted one SO much for SO long, but finding $150+ NZ to spend on 'just a brush' (yes, i know it's not JUST a brush, but ya know what I mean) an to bring it here just was never justified. Ohhhh Kathy, you are officially THE most AWESOME person. Ever!!!!

*crys happy tears*


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I have used their brushes for the last 3 years. love them!! the single Gold is my favorite. Did buy on the the combs too. at first was not impressed, but them realized how STRONG it is. and so lightweight!!

We also use the hypo shampoo.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I knew that once y'all got your hands on those brushes, you'd be in heaven 

Tintlet, I LOVE their shampoo's too! The F&T is great on the ears (you know how they can get that greasy look on the inside) and the Puppy Tearless is WONDERFUL for faces!!!! The VIP is TO DIE FOR scent and does a nice job on coat as well.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

the shampoos seem expensive but really have high dilution ratio. Love the Noel and the male scented. Watch for the specials and buy enough to last for the year. In our shop a gallon of Hypo will last 3-4 months


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Cameo said:


> I knew that once y'all got your hands on those brushes, you'd be in heaven
> 
> Tintlet, I LOVE their shampoo's too! The F&T is great on the ears (you know how they can get that greasy look on the inside) and the Puppy Tearless is WONDERFUL for faces!!!! The VIP is TO DIE FOR scent and does a nice job on coat as well.


I have to agree with flying duster, I got the green and it is a heaven sent brush 
and you must be an angel  .


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

This was an interesting thread, love that an opportunily was created for power shopping for a expensive item. Wish I had been on board with that, would have loved to had one of these brushes. Having 2 standards and now a Mini, I'm looking for a better brushing experience. So would I be correct to understand a silver single would be best? I saw on ebay there was a silver wide for 68 bucks. No other silvers. No good for me? Too big to do a small dog? Think I can get one cheeper? I've no clue. I really want my little guy to enjoy his grooming rather than dread it.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Whisper, I can tell you that I LOVE my silver Les Poochs brushes! I bought a single and a double from this group buy. I use them both on my standards for different areas of their bodies (the single is better for under the armpits for example, while the wide is perfect for the larger areas of their torsos...) IMO the double would be a little too large and cumbersome to use on a smaller poodle, but the single might be a little small for a standard (it would work, but you'd have to double the number of strokes you use on their backs and sides, etc...)

I'm going to send you a PM... watch for it! 

Barb


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I emailed Marie at Les Poochs to see if she is up for another group buy (I need shampoo and could use a green wide).


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I would definitely be interested in a group buy for the silver, otherwise I will be buying the ebay one mentioned above.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY! Put me in! I will be looking at the other products as well to see what all I want. Let me know when we will put in another group order!!!

I have Kiara (standard) who has a dense wire coat and Tynkers (toy) who has a Cotton coat, what would you all suggest?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I would be interested in the silver (not double wide) if this is appropriate for 2 standards and a mini. If there is another group buy at some point, I would possible purchace another brush being the prices are so good. Just let me know!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would be interested as well!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm interested in a good pin brush. Does anyone have a recommendation for a standard with a thick but soft coat? By the way, I love my silver wide!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I would be interested in the brushed, probably 2 as well as the Le Pooch Vitamin Enriched Shampoo 8 oz female. I think that would be enough to last me a bit. Right now since I had to get rid of all my shampoos before I left NC I bought Spa rice flower from petco, I like the smell, but not the way it cleans. Seems they are not as clean as I would like.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I got the OK from Les Poochs, now I just need someone to volunteer to run it (I did it last time). I can forward the email and pricing, what you would have to do is collect the orders and the money, pay Les Poochs (no more separate payments this time) and ship them out (they said they will help with the shipping). Any Volunteer's????


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

After, reading how everyone LOVES their products, I would like to order the silver one for my mini. Are the poodle brushes available yet? I'll keep watching this thread to see if enough people are interested. Sure sounds like it would be a great addition to my "new home-groomer" supply shelf!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I would like to suggest anyone who wants to try the Les Pooch products, 1st of all....go to Groomer to Groomer and subscribe to the free magazine. Les Pooch is an advertiser in the mag. Then go to the back pages of the magazine (or look at the online issue) and check out UPCOMING EVENTS. There is a big grooming show almost every month. Visit the nearest show and test and sample and ask every question and buy directly at the shows. Tell them you are a GROOMER, not a pet owner...prices are very different.

If nothing else, get yourselves the free magazine subscription...please.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I am also interested. I despearately need a new brush for show coats
But.. I have no idea what this Les Pooche brush is all about. Never heard of it, my handler may have.
Someone please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks for the info!
We have a show in my area in a couple of weeks! Maybe a rep will be there!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

If no one else volunteers, I might be able to organize it. Although if someone with more experience volunteers I will gladly defer to and assist them.
I sent you Oodle a pm to get more info.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

OMG did any of you see their prices for their shears: $1,200-=1,800.. WOW!!!
I have to have a special budget for this company LOLOL


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I got a double silver last time and LOVE IT! I would be interesed in the dematting brush and shampoo. Unfortunately I don't have the time to organize the group, but I would really apppreciate the person who steps forward to do so:adore:


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like there are a number of you who do like the double silver, maybe I'll have to get 3 brushes! Serioulsy. Maybe have the double and single silver at home, and have just the single at the cabin? The dogs are in the water all the time so I'd like to have one for there as well. Hoping the small silver would do the job for 2 standards and a mini.
Who ever chooses to handle the order, thank you. Let us know how we are to pay so we can move forward. Again, this is so great, thank you!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh boy - if I had a dog I would jump on this opportunity immediately ! But I will be watching this thread :rolffleyes:. If price for double silver ever comes again to $32 (was that the final price ???), I would probably buy it anyway :rolffleyes:


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

It looks like I'll be organizing the group buy this time and as soon as I get all the info together, I will start a new post so everyone can keep up with it and get in touch with me.
We do need 24 items ordered to get that pricing.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I would offer to organize it, but being here in HI, it would only serve to raise the cost of shipping on the entire order..Sorry, but I am absolutely wanting to buy 2 brushes.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> OMG did any of you see their prices for their shears: $1,200-=1,800.. WOW!!!
> I have to have a special budget for this company LOLOL


That is why the group buy is such a great deal! LOL! :bird:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Passion4 poo.
What brush did you decide to aquire. What is the best for a standard show coat. Help....


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Thanks Passion4 poo.
> What brush did you decide to aquire. What is the best for a standard show coat. Help....


After reading all 100 and sum posts lol, the groomers were reccomending the Silver double for Spoos and Silver single for toys, Since Tynkers coat is so soft I think it will be great, that is why i am getting 2. Kiara has a coarser coat, so and the double would be IMO to large to use on tynk comfortably. So I am going to get 2 silvers, a singe for Tynkers and a Double for Kiara. I have used CC and although I liked it, I did NOT like the handle, of the one I used, it was an all wooden handle and you start out great, but once you get in the rhythm (you know the one lol) your hand would slip off cause there was no grip...I have tried the cheap brushes you get at Petsmart and Pet Edge, and although they do the job, I want to try a higher quality brand in hopes that I wont have to replace them as often LOL!

For a show coat, I think from what I have read, the Double gold or silver depending on the coat. If it is a coarse coat, the gold would be better as it is stiffer bristles, but for the average coat, the silver I think would work.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

As for show coat, I wouldn't use ANY slicker-type brush (Les Pooch included). Stick with a great quality PIN brush. I love the CC pin brushes in the 20mm length. Combined with the Crown Royale, that pin brush and a CC Butter Comb is all you'll need for show coat  

If you are having problems holding onto the CC Clickers, you are holding it wrong. This will be hard to explain, but maybe I can get some photos soon. Hold your brush with the "HEAD" (part with the bristles) toward the INSIDE of your hand (closest to your thumb) with the handle coming THRU you palm and out the pinkie side of your hand, with your THUMB on the top of the handle. You'll use a flicking motion with your wrist, not a brushing motion with your ARM. I know this is hard to understand without SEEING it, so I'll try to take pictures, lol. Also, always brush in the direction of the end of the handle, never sideways as that will break coat AND distroy your brush. You'll also hold the LP brush this way


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you Cameo, I knew you used a pin brush for line brushing, but I have see lots of people at shows my handler included, use a slicker. I can picture what you are saying about the way to hold the CC brush. It was not mine and only tried to use it one time lol, then I gave up and decided not to use it. I can see how holding it the way you described would make a diff in the grip! I have the 1 in all systems pin brush that I used. I had toys in show coat, but no longer not for over a year.

I wanted to add my thanks to you Karma'sACat for taking on this HUGE task! I will try to make my end of it as painless as possible. Just let us know when you are ready!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Karma'sACat, _Thank you very much _for volunteering for this. Very excited to get my order and money sent off as soon as your ready.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

passion4poodles said:


> If it is a coarse coat, the gold would be better as it is stiffer bristles, but for the average coat, the silver I think would work.




Actually, the gold brush is much softer than the silver. I use the gold for drop coated breeds, like yorkies, shih tzu's, maltese, etc or dogs with really sensitive skin. The silver, I use for curly coated breeds. I don't do show dogs, but when I am concerned about breaking coat, I use the pin brush. Don't know about other show peeps, but the few I've had experience with advised against slickers of any kind when prepping for show, so I just use their advice on my grooming clients where I'm leaving some length and don't want to cause damage


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I need opinions, please.
IN Canada we use the Doggy Man (Miller Forge) slicker brushes, they are phenomenal, but Iwould not mind investing a bit more money and getting a slicker brush (and I assume these are slicker brushes and not pin brushes , am I correct?) like the one you guys are talking about.
I have a puppy 8 mos. old I need a brush for him... He has normal puppy coat a bit soft at this time, but he will mature and get a harsh coat I am sure. Been there..  So I need to know what color brush to get , one that will be appropriate for an older dog, lets say one that is 12 mos. and over. 
Does coat change matter with type of brush purcahsed? Food for thought ??
Pls. give me some pointers.
I live in Canada and so I know shipping would cost more..
Anyone have tips and suggestions, pls. let me know.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Cameo said:


> Actually, the gold brush is much softer than the silver. I use the gold for drop coated breeds, like yorkies, shih tzu's, maltese, etc or dogs with really sensitive skin. The silver, I use for curly coated breeds. I don't do show dogs, but when I am concerned about breaking coat, I use the pin brush. Don't know about other show peeps, but the few I've had experience with advised against slickers of any kind when prepping for show, so I just use their advice on my grooming clients where I'm leaving some length and don't want to cause damage


Ok, I think I must have been getting them all mushed together lol....thank you for clearing the silver gold thing up..so, would you recommend getting the gold for Tynkers then since her coat is very soft like a maltese? WhitePoodles, I am sorry I got them confused, I am glad there are others on here that know more about it then me lol, I would have hated to be responsible for damaging a coat due to a bad suggestion..Cameo when I was showing, I used a slicker on my toys and that is what I was recommended to use on anything longer the like 3-4 in, but on the shorter areas is where the slicker is used, like the rear of a puppy clip but not the withers, neck or top knot unless you were breaking the dog down from a show. I could have been advised wrong, I had a nightmare of a "mentor" so she probably did tell me wrong.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Whitepoodles *- I wish I knew more than what is offered here in this thread. I will rely on the advice of very skilful groomers that share this forum with us and most prefer "Silver" double sicker brush for all over "fluff-up" and single Silver for smaller areas like "under arm" areas and such. If you are looking for a slicker brush than it wold probably be a Silver :rolffleyes:. Try to read whole thread and maybe you will get a better idea or PM to Flyingduster or Roxi or anybody else who loves and uses those brushes in this thread : ) ! 

*KarmasACat*- I also want to thank you for taking this task over : )) !!!! You are amazing : ))) ! 

You guys can count me in if you ever come to 23 brushes and need a 24th person  !!!! 

*PS:* Does it have to be 24 of a SAME kind (like silver slicker), or pin brush would count also , for example :rolffleyes:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhh man, to have a credit card and get more would be AWESOME right now, cos despite trying sooo hard to save my wonderful double silver for Paris & Saffy, I have been reaching for it more and more with clients now too; it's just soooooooooooooooo much better than a normal slicker and I want MORE!!!! LOL!

I may see what I can arrange anyway, but I'm not sure what the shipping would be to NZ!?


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Flyingduster - what would you recommend for a mini? The single silver? Does anyone have any idea what postage would be to Australia? Thanks!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah, the single would be fine, and probably a lot easier to get around legs etc on a mini. I have the double, but I'd like a single too as I find myself using it on bichons etc that come in now too!!! LOL 
I can only go by what others say that the silver is best for a poodle coat, as I only have the silver that Karen VERY kindly sent me nand I haven't had my hands on any other colours yet! I do *adore* it though!!!!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> yeah, the single would be fine, and probably a lot easier to get around legs etc on a mini. I have the double, but I'd like a single too as I find myself using it on bichons etc that come in now too!!! LOL
> I can only go by what others say that the silver is best for a poodle coat, as I only have the silver that Karen VERY kindly sent me nand I haven't had my hands on any other colours yet! I do *adore* it though!!!!



The company recommends green for poodles, others feel that it is too harsh but I like it. I also like the gold.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

This is from their website on the Green brush - Chihuahua, Great Danes, Greyhounds, Maltese, Papillon, Pekingese, Pinschers Pomeranian, Poodle (Toy), Retrievers (short coated), Shih Tzu, Terriers (Cairin, Silky Yorkshire), Vizsla, Britany, Cavalier King Charles, Lhasa Apso, Poodles, Salukis, Shelties, Schipperke, Schnauzers, Setters, Terriers (Tibetari, West Highland),etc ......


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Any news yet on how we go about ordering and paying?


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you Karma'sacat  Looking forward to the new thread


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Karma--thanks so much for organizing this...it sounds like the last round of buyers are deliriously happy. Can you put me down for a double silver?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I can only speak from experience about which ones I prefer and I have at least, one of each of them and in my personal opinion, the silver is best for poodles. I still prefer to use a pin brush if there is a lot of coat and reserve the LP brush for working thru matted or packed areas.


----------



## Myosotisss (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so sorry that the order is already closed. I have been looking for "Les Poochs" brushes for weeks before I have found your forum, but too late. :doh:

If anyone would organise a buying group soon, I would be in for 2 or 3 LP brushes at those prices.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

The order has been placed and paid and the brushes will ship out to me on Tuesday (it can't be sooner because of the holiday). I will get them out to everyone as soon as I can once I get the brushes.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

KaC, thank you soooo much for organizing this!!! Can't wait to get my LP brush--I am sure it will make me a much better groomer, LOL.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay!!! Can't wait for the brushes too! Thank you so much for doing this, it is wonderful!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Sure looking forward to my new brushes. So Karma'sACat, when you receive them, you then have to re-box and label for every order? If so, you are so kind to do this. Not a simple thing to volunteer to do.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

bumping up to see what is going on with these brushes! i'm looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes I too was wondering if they are on the way to us yet?


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry everyone! I just got the brushes today (thankfully they arrived befor I sent my frantic e-mail to the LP rep) and will be working on sorting everything and getting it packed up and sent. I need help putting the boxes together, so I have to wait on that until my family is home to help. We will definitely have them out by Monday if not before.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

that's awesome, I'm looking forward to them coming!!!!!!!! You have done a great job getting this sorted; THANK YOU!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Cool...I cannot wait~

Thanks So So much!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump for LP Brush discussion


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Searcher said:


> I'd like some advice on brushes. We'll be keeping our standard in a shorter coat (w/ same length all over). I'm thinking of going with the green brush.
> Would the green brush be sufficient? However, many of you are recommending the silver.
> Which brush is the PetEdge teal a "match" to (that is what had originally been recommended to us to use?


I personally have not used the les pooches line, i have used the petedge teal and purple and they are too firm. I do really like the paw brothers double sided soft, it flexes way back easily and gets through coat without damaging it. every single grooming client that buys it is now able to keep thier dog matt free, where as before they struggled. and dogs are all happier as it isnt so harsh. if you got the les pooches one i am curious as to how you like it. you can get the paw brothers one my searching double soft slicker at Ryan's Pet Supplies or heres the catalog page
https://www.ryanspet.com/CatPdfs/030.pdf


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for the tip, which size would you recommend the small or large one?


----------

